# Honey and Spices



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

My daughter Sayer wants to infuse honey with various spices. Has anyone done this? What works, what doesn't.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Fresh ginger introduced too much moisture, but a dab of ginger paste made a very tasty produst.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I know this is probable a given but I've used cinnamon in my creamed honey and love it.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> My daughter Sayer wants to infuse honey with various spices. Has anyone done this? What works, what doesn't.


Michael - infusing with some spices ("hard" ones) is easy... you just put them in a jar, fill with honey, and let them sit for 90-120 days, rotating (flipping) them occasionally. A windowsill is a great spot to do this. I usually use plastic squeeze flip-tops for this because the spices tend to "float", and long ones like cinnamon or vanilla will lift right out over the top edge of the jar and make a mess if you don't catch it quickly when you open it. With a flip-top they sticks stay in the jar because the lid stays on. 

Infusing with soft or "leafy" spices and herbs works the same way, but they tend to fall apart some or curl up a bit. When I put the leafy greens into the honey, I use a long pair of stainless tweezers to grab the sprig by the base of the stem and push the base toward the bottom of the jar. Otherwise it'll just sit sort of curled/squished at the top of the honey. Also, if you have to warm your honey to de-crystalize it, make sure it cools before you put any leafy herbs or spices in it, or they'll shrink up and look disheveled right away. Usually after the 90-120 infusing period, I'll fish out the curled up looking sprigs and replace them with fresh sprigs before selling. At that point the flavors are already infused and the sprigs are more for decoration.

The longer you (or the customer) leave the infusing spice/herb in there, the stronger that secondary flavor will get.

Good luck !


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

That will not make sense i guess i mean honey is a completely different thing having it some other sweet thing is alright but spices will make it taste really different its better not to try.


----------



## guateshooter (Jun 17, 2014)

How many cinnamoon do you use?


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I found that not much flavour was released from a dry cinnamon stick. Vanilla bean gave a lovely flavour as did lavender. Citrus peel worked very well.


----------

